# Broken glass sound at startup?



## markismo (Jan 22, 2002)

Hello,

I have a G3 beige tower running OS 8.6. We I startup my machine in the morning, the startup "chime" goes, then a minute later I hear a "smash-broken glass" sound. This is an idication that the computer won't start up. I restart again (command-control-restart) and the same thing happens. Eventually, the computer will start up. I've never heard this before, and I've been using Macs since 1989. What is the problem? Is my computer on its last leg? Or is it something simple? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## brodie (Jan 22, 2002)

re sit your RAM, take it out and put it back in. the sound your hear should sound like a car crash, this means serious attention, if it ain't the ram, its back to the depo. hope its the ram


----------



## markismo (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks brodie,

I'll try that.

markismo


----------

